# Blonde Airhead (Not Martha), carrying gas!



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My sister in law who is a blonde air head says you cannot carry a gas cylinder in a car in Spain without a special permit. I have told her that is rubbish, if it was so it would have been posted on here and I would have read about it. 

Please tell me I am correct, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

there are some people who just can't retreat in an argument /disagreement. Let bit go erneboy!

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dick, we really are not arguing. It is just that she just bought an apartment there and thinks she has been told this. She wants a barbecue and prefers gas but worries about how to get the cylinders to her apartment. She will not always be there and so does not want to ask for them to be delivered, Alan.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

To have a gas cyl delivered you need a permit/letter of conformity ,this process costs money and you get involved with Spanish beuracracy .Go to the local garage and collect one in your car,no problem. Simples


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry to have misunderstood Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you hogan. Another example of what a great site this is. A definitive answer in no time flat, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

80 euros rings a bell for the contract. The same place I read that it said so pick one up from a boot sale instead 

Dave


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Your sister isn't far off the truth but being Spain no one cares much what you do. That's why they sell the cylinders in most garages. Just watch as folk (including me!) pull and exchange bottles for only 10.50E. One of the good things about Spain. 

Adios.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have two blonde sisters in law. The particular Airhead in my post was Pamela. However Martha, who is also a blonde airhead thought I was referring to her, oddly though she does not remember discussing this point. 

I have edited the title to reassure her. While she is completely insane her memory does serve her well, Alan.


----------

